# Nikon D7200 officially announced (02-Mar-2015)



## ruifo (Mar 1, 2015)

Read these:

Nikon News Digital SLR Camera D7200 ME-W1 Wireless Microphone

Nikon s latest lightweight DSLR is the D7200
Nikon D7200 Preview - CNET
Nikon D7200 Sample Images Camera News at Cameraegg

Better buffer Nikon D7200 First Impressions Review posted Digital Photography Review

Hands-on with Nikon D7200 Digital Photography Review
It's for real now. Scheduled to ship in April, it will be available as a body-only ($1,200) or kit with the 18-140mm f3.5-5.6 lens ($1,700).

To be honest, I was expecting a bit more. The bigger buffer is a major upgrade, though.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 1, 2015)

ruifo said:


> Read these:
> 
> Nikon News Digital SLR Camera D7200 ME-W1 Wireless Microphone
> 
> ...


ummm yeah.. i don't see me buying one.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2015)

WiFI and NFC both built-in. Expeed 4. Huh....Some people will like this camera I bet. Seems like a good first step into the dual WiFi and NFC inclusion as a factory stock build. Being able to get an image from the camera and directly to a smartphone is something many social media users want to be able to do. NFC might open up some pretty cool camera-to-phone tricks that some people will like using.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 1, 2015)

The buffer is a really nice upgrade.. 18/27 shots 12/14 bit.. Improved AF is a nice addition as expected.. I'm mostly curious about the sensor though.. Isn't this the first Nikon DX to go to 25.6k native?


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2015)

Buffer is the main thing, and to be honest the buffer is my only real fault with the d7100. I won't upgrade but it's a more rounded camera with this improvement


----------



## bribrius (Mar 2, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Buffer is the main thing, and to be honest the buffer is my only real fault with the d7100. I won't upgrade but it's a more rounded camera with this improvement


think i might wait another generation or two. Find a alternative maybe elsewhere. The buffer hasn't really been a problem for me as i don't do types of shooting where i am holding down the hammer. The wifi i wouldn't mind having. But considering that a upgrade is kind of a kick in the teeth. Hundred dollar cameras have wifi. The 7100 and probably the 7000 should have already had built in wifi, not much to expect. The video is what i am interested in, but seeing the video isn't significantly improved doesn't really hold well for me. Looking at the link posted for shots, it appears to put out about the same crappy images my 7100 usually does in low light with a 18-140. So i guess the new processing engine isn't really all that amazing. I would fathom they just made minor changes to force people to move up to a different camera and not infringe on the higher models territory. The 7100 probably wont see much for a reduction in price either i am guessing. They were discounting them last year to around a grand with rebates i think. Maybe discount them to 850 now during rebate season?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2015)

Now THIS...this has GOT to be one of the absolute worst full-size sample images I have **ever**seen!!! WTH is this? this is the muddiest, most God-awful soft-focus-like image I have ever seen. Ever. Ever-ever. Ever-ever-ever! This is utterly comical! I cannot for the life of me figure out who bungled this image so,so,soooo badly! Please, take a look if you need a good laugh!

http://chsvll.nikon-image.com/products/slr/lineup/d7200/img/sample/pic_04_og.jpg


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2015)

To be fair the improvements are minor, but this camera may please the "d400"  people more than any other Nikon since the 300s. I would def pick the d7200 over three d7100 if buying new. The -3ev is also a good improvement. I have no idea about video but I know more control is asked of newer Nikon models, it doesn't seem to deliver here. Either way it seems a fine machine


----------



## bribrius (Mar 2, 2015)

jaomul said:


> To be fair the improvements are minor, but this camera may please the "d400"  people more than any other Nikon since the 300s. I would def pick the d7200 over three d7100 if buying new. The -3ev is also a good improvement. I have no idea about video but I know more control is asked of newer Nikon models, it doesn't seem to deliver here. Either way it seems a fine machine


True. And for the birders and sports shooters they would love the buffer upgrade (much overdue).


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay so its:
- Bigger buffer (thank god), but no tilt screen (... damn)
- WiFi built in (GPS apparently not)
- Doesnt support AI/AF lenses anymore (?? says "CPU lenses only" here)
- Better Autofocus (same AF system as Nikon D750)
- Likely no more banding issues (dpreview thinks Sony instead of Toshiba sensor)
- Native 25k, but no more extended modes (BW up to 100k)
- 1920x1080 @60p, but only with 1.3 crop factor
- Flat Mode for improved video
- Zebra Stripes ... but still no Focus Peeking
- Better Braketing (max 9 frames instead of just max 3)
- 1100 shots CIPA instead of 950
- Can copy between SD cards
- Little bit bigger and heavier
- new NX-i Software

Well the buffer was very necessary. WiFi is certainly useful. The newest Autofocus system is nice, but there is no face detection outside lifeview. Still no tiltscreen. Apparently no more support for older lenses (I hope thats wrong, the press text says otherwise). Video got a bit better, but still missing important features and no 4K.

All in all: thats a camera with which Nikon can probably compete quite well against the Canon 7D2.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2015)

Time now for long overdue discounts on the D7100!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm waiting for all the naysayers to stomp their feet and say .. Nikon is crazy .. it's NOT ENOUGH !!.

For me, I think a d750 is more adept to me than the d7200.   I was thinking of upgrading my d7000 to the d7100, but I might as well make the skip to the d750 instead (in addition to my d600).

The lack of support for older lenses is a killer for me too.
Did they drop an in-body focus motor ??


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

any info on if the d7100 battery pack fits the d7200 .. or is there a new one on the way?

From NIkon's website
Nikon D7200 Digital SLR Camera DSLR from Nikon

*Lens Compatibility at a Glance****

AF-S and AF-I CPU lenses only
*Compatible Lenses*

AF NIKKOR lenses, including type G, E, and D lenses (some restrictions apply to PC lenses) and DX lenses, AI-P NIKKOR lenses, and non-CPU AI lenses (exposure modes A and M only). 
Electronic rangefinder can be used with lenses that have a maximum aperture of f/5.6 or faster (the electronic rangefinder supports the center 1 focus point with lenses that have a maximum aperture of f/8 or faster).
IX NIKKOR lenses, lenses for the F3AF, and non-AI lenses cannot be used.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 2, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> *Lens Compatibility at a Glance****
> 
> AF-S and AF-I CPU lenses only
> *Compatible Lenses*
> ...


Judging by the images of the prototype on DPR it still has the screw drive in the bayonet.  Seems strange how they reworded the compatibility list though.  It almost seems like they juggled specs at the last minute.  The Nikon mobile site originally listed it at 36.6 MP.  Maybe they changed stuff around and that was the delay.  They are saving the new sensor and all the real goodies for the D400, lol...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 2, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I'm waiting for all the naysayers to stomp their feet and say .. Nikon is crazy .. it's NOT ENOUGH !!.
> 
> For me, I think a d750 is more adept to me than the d7200.   I was thinking of upgrading my d7000 to the d7100, but I might as well make the skip to the d750 instead (in addition to my d600).
> 
> ...


big jump in price to the d750 though, pretty much double the price and being "popular camera of the year" i don't see that dropping soon. Looking at the website it looks like the d610 is only 300 dollars more than the new 7200. Maybe the 610 is the deal to be had?


----------



## ruifo (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, I cannot believe AF-D lenses will not work with it. That would be a huge downgrade. Also, it clearly shows the screw drive in the mount (bottom-left part of the mount) and the traditional AF switch (bottom-right part of the body), as seen here:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/nikon-d7200/Z-nikon_d7200-FrontNoLens.JPG

It's very strange how Nikon is now talking about lens compatibility.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

bribrius said:


> big jump in price to the d750 though, pretty much double the price and being "popular camera of the year" i don't see that dropping soon. Looking at the website it looks like the d610 is only 300 dollars more than the new 7200. Maybe the 610 is the deal to be had?


It definitely is.
When I was looking at upgrading my d7000 ... I have to choose between the d7100 and a refurb'd d600 for a couple hundred more.  I choose the d600 and I've been happy ever since.

But looking at upgrading my d7000 again, the d750 gives me more even though it is more expensive.  I'm waiting for some refurb's to see the price.  I'm in no hurry.  Matter of fact, if I get a d750, I might sell both the d600 and d7000.

But a d7200 vs d610 .. people will have to figure out what they want out of a camera.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 2, 2015)

More specs:
Nikon Imaging Products Nikon D7200

The frame rate is in fact 5 FPS in 14 bit, not the 6 FPS of the advertisement. 14 bit and 6 FPS in 1.3x crop mode only. It also gets to 7 FPS in 12 bit and 1.3x crop mode.

JPEG and 12-bit NEF (RAW) images recorded with DX (24x16) selected for image area: CL 1 to 6 fps, CH 6 fps
*JPEG and 12-bit NEF (RAW)* images recorded with *1.3x (18x12)* selected for image area: CL 1 to 6 fps, *CH 7 fps*
*14-bit NEF (RAW)* images recorded with *DX (24x16)* selected for image area: CL 1 to 5 fps,* CH 5 fps*
*14-bit NEF (RAW)* images recorded with *1.3x (18x12)* selected for image area: CL 1 to 6 fps, *CH 6 fps*
Maximum frame rate in live view is 3.7 fps

Also, what the heck is going on with Nikon's website? 36.3 or 24.2 mega-pixels?




Source (Nikon.com)


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds like it'll be a good time to pick up a d7100 soon as a 2nd body for wildlife


----------



## Designer (Mar 2, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Now THIS...this has GOT to be one of the absolute worst full-size sample images I have **ever**seen!!! WTH is this? this is the muddiest, most God-awful soft-focus-like image I have ever seen. Ever. Ever-ever. Ever-ever-ever! This is utterly comical! I cannot for the life of me figure out who bungled this image so,so,soooo badly! Please, take a look if you need a good laugh!
> 
> http://chsvll.nikon-image.com/products/slr/lineup/d7200/img/sample/pic_04_og.jpg


No doubt put up by a Canon fanboy.


----------



## runnah (Mar 2, 2015)

Built in wifi is one of those things I wouldn't mind adding for no additional cost, but it's not really a big selling feature or worth upgrading a body for.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> any info on if the d7100 battery pack fits the d7200 .. or is there a new one on the way?
> 
> From NIkon's website
> Nikon D7200 Digital SLR Camera DSLR from Nikon
> ...



Just from looking at the published dimensions/weight, it looks like the MB D-15 will fit--hopefully.


----------



## TheLost (Mar 2, 2015)

Its definitely a 'safe' update for Nikon..

However, i don't see myself pre-ordering it just yet (this will be the first D70, D80, D90, D7x00 camera i haven't picked up day 1).

IF the AF system works as advertised.. and IF the image quality is on par with the D7100..  I might pick it up.

But... 

They didn't add anything new (tech wise) to the D7200.   I mean.. how hard would it have been to at least add UHS-II card support?!?!


----------



## ruifo (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 2, 2015)

Designer said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Now THIS...this has GOT to be one of the absolute worst full-size sample images I have **ever**seen!!! WTH is this? this is the muddiest, most God-awful soft-focus-like image I have ever seen. Ever. Ever-ever. Ever-ever-ever! This is utterly comical! I cannot for the life of me figure out who bungled this image so,so,soooo badly! Please, take a look if you need a good laugh!
> ...


 
I did it.  I was bored


----------



## JTPhotography (Mar 2, 2015)

No thanks, I'm holding out for the d7300, it will be announced next week.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2015)

ruifo said:


>



Skip it! You'll never get the wasted 8 minutes back after having Matt read the press release and parse all the other press release summaries piling up today.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 2, 2015)

ruifo said:


> Yeah, I cannot believe AF-D lenses will not work with it.



???



> Compatible Lenses: AF NIKKOR lenses, including type G, E, and* D* lenses


----------



## goodguy (Mar 2, 2015)

Very exciting news, the D7100 was always a very strong player in the crop sensor market, now with higher native ISO and bigger buffer it is even a better camera.
If I still owned the D7100 I dont think I would upgrade to the D7200 because at the end of the day the D7200 isnt a big upgrade, it is more of a tweaks and small improvement of an already awesome camera.
In regards to the better AF system I can tell you for my needs I find it hard to see a big different between the D750 and D7100 AF system, both are very good and I have shot with them in very similar conditions including very low light and I found them to be very close


bribrius said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for all the naysayers to stomp their feet and say .. Nikon is crazy .. it's NOT ENOUGH !!.
> ...


If you ok with the D610 slightly older AF system then the its a fantastic value for money.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2015)

The D7200 seems like it will be the best $1199 model Nikon has ever introduced. The dPreview first look had some very positive things to say about the new AF system's capabilities. Just as a point of reference, in 2009, the first Nikon with 24 million pixels came out: it was the D3x, priced at $7999, and the D3x had a 27-frame raw file buffer, maximum frame rate at full resolution was  4 frames per second. Today...the D7200 will have 24 million pixels, 6 frames per second at full resolution, 7 fps in crop mode, and in full-resolution capture mode it will have a 27 frame raw buffer, and will be priced at$1199.


----------



## wfooshee (Mar 2, 2015)

The "CPU only" remark referenced in post 10 doesn't seem to be there any more. It now says AF-S or AF fully compatible, which would include AF-D and even non-D lenses. It also says metering with AI, so your legacy glass still works, just like a D7000 or D7100. The comparison has identical wording for D7200 and D7100.

I think the lens confusion has become a non-issue. Anything AI and up.

It may not be that much of an upgrade from a D7100, but I think it's a good shot from a D7000......


----------



## raventepes (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm with everyone else on this. There isn't enough improvement for me to justify upgrading to the D7200. My D7100 will do just fine.


----------



## cgw (Mar 3, 2015)

Bizarrely, Nikon Canada is listing the D7200(body only) at a ridiculous C$1399 when the D7100 is going for around C$950 or less. Something's gotta give with one or both on pricing soon.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 3, 2015)

Something's gotta give in what manner exactly?  The D7100 was the same price (Body Only) when it first came out, now it's ~$300 USD less.  Nikon still lists the D7000 at the same price as the D7100.


----------



## Seventen (Mar 3, 2015)

cgw said:


> Bizarrely, Nikon Canada is listing the D7200(body only) at a ridiculous C$1399 when the D7100 is going for around C$950 or less. Something's gotta give with one or both on pricing soon.



I don't see the 7100 dropping much in price buying it new for some time still. When I was looking around for my 5100 the 5200 had been out some time and still 5100 was priced only a couple of hundred less than the 5200. But once the local shop announced the 5300 coming out the price of the 5100 dropped quite a bit more but it was more of a clearance price. So that is when I got it.

The used market however I can see might start getting better prices as sure there will be a lot of people selling just to buy the latest technology.


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Something's gotta give in what manner exactly?  The D7100 was the same price (Body Only) when it first came out, now it's ~$300 USD less.  Nikon still lists the D7000 at the same price as the D7100.



Hmmm. Just shy of a 50% increase over the D7100 for marginal improvements? Brilliant.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's the Nikon's own PDF with a comparison sheet between the D7100 and the D7200:

http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/en_INC/o...hRroI/PDF/D7200-D7100_Comparison_Sheet_en.pdf


----------



## Braineack (Mar 4, 2015)

cgw said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Something's gotta give in what manner exactly?  The D7100 was the same price (Body Only) when it first came out, now it's ~$300 USD less.  Nikon still lists the D7000 at the same price as the D7100.
> ...



The retail on the D7100 is still $1160C.    1160/1400 =  18% price "increase" for "marginal" improvements.


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Bro, I live here, you don't, and a D7100 body still costs C$950 this morning. Got it?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 4, 2015)

Well in two years you can pick up a D7200 for a pretty good price once D7300 comes out.


----------



## Seventen (Mar 4, 2015)

ruifo said:


> Here's the Nikon's own PDF with a comparison sheet between the D7100 and the D7200:
> 
> http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/en_INC/o...hRroI/PDF/D7200-D7100_Comparison_Sheet_en.pdf



For someone who don't own the 7100 the 7200 actually has nice upgrades. In comparison they may not seem like much, but why change something completely if it has not got huge issues. 
It seems its aimed for the people with more lower end cameras than the people who already own the 7100. I am actually stuck which one to go with. I am wanting to see how the low light on the 7200 is and think for me that will be the deciding factor along with the buffer size.


----------



## Microbois (Mar 4, 2015)

I might bite at the D7200 as it would be the cheapest option for me to get more reach. I currently have a D610 and a Nikkor 70-200mm f/4 zoom. I'm taking pictures at my son's soccer game, but very often, at 200mm, there's not enough reach and I need to crop half of the picture to get a decent composition. I think 300mm would be just perfect, but I don't have much choice on the lens side. By getting a crop factor camera, I'm getting my 300mm reach so to speak, I get a second body, and price wise it's less than a pro 300mm lens, either fixed or zoom. I was in fact waiting for that D7200 to come out as the D7100 had a buffer too small for my needs.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 4, 2015)

Seventen said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the Nikon's own PDF with a comparison sheet between the D7100 and the D7200:
> ...




That's why people are starting to upgrade every other generation, skiping one of them, usually, if they continue in the same camera line/family.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 4, 2015)

Microbois said:


> I might bite at the D7200 as it would be the cheapest option for me to get more reach. I currently have a D610 and a Nikkor 70-200mm f/4 zoom. I'm taking pictures at my son's soccer game, but very often, at 200mm, there's not enough reach and I need to crop half of the picture to get a decent composition.


200mm is short--DX or FX.

It'd be just as cost effective to buy the Tamron 150-600.


----------



## shadowlands (Mar 4, 2015)

So does it have the AF motor? Sorry, I haven't been keeping up. If not, that would be weak.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 4, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> So does it have the AF motor? Sorry, I haven't been keeping up. If not, that would be weak.



yes.  it's the same camera with improvements.


----------



## shadowlands (Mar 4, 2015)

Cool, thanks. I was going to slap them, if they have left that out.


----------



## Seventen (Mar 4, 2015)

Local camera store here in Finland just announced they will be selling the d7200 for 1100 euros. they currently have the 7100 for 900 euros. But I think there maybe some special offer about to happen with the 7100 as they have 89 in stock with 75 that came in just yesterday.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2015)

My guess is Nikon's Finland distribution arm lowered the dealer price on the D7100, as an inducement to help clear the channel. When a new model is announced, it can stimulate interest, especially among enthusiast photographers, many of whom have sort of been trained to wait before purchasing, in order to get a really good price. The D7100 is an enthusiast's camera, more so than an entry-level buyer's camera, and there are probably enough people who will be happy to upgrade from their D90 or D7000 to a D7100 that is offered at a good price. 

Also, when a new model is announced, the news can send more than a few people into stores with possibly buying a new camera on their minds--and D7200 models are NOT in stores yet, so it make sense to HAVE some D7100 inventory in stock. And again, if the inventory is something that at one time sold for say, $1200, but is now at $900, that makes a good salesman's job a lot easier than if the item is at full-bore, full-retail pricing. I used to sell cameras and video gear at retail, and there are all types of customers, and sales have to be made during the introductory phase of every single model, during the majority of its life span, and also once a model has been supplanted, and then eventually, discontinued. The introduction of a new model often helps stimulate a lot of sales on the model it is replacing.


----------



## qleak (Mar 4, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Your percent increase calculation is wrong. 

100×(New - original)/original

240/1160 gives approximately 20.7% increase. 

Now let's not get in a holy war in how markup uses the "opposite" convention.


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2015)

qleak said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



Irrelevant anyway since those numbers he used were wrong for my area, apart from any numeracy issues.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 4, 2015)

cgw said:


> Irrelevant anyway since those numbers he used were wrong for my area, apart from any numeracy issues.


I was going by Nikon.ca.  That's their retail price in CAD.  although it seems like a $210CAD deal is ongoing for the D7100.


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant anyway since those numbers he used were wrong for my area, apart from any numeracy issues.
> ...



Save some face by exploring the difference between MSRP and "street" pricing in your backyard before presuming it's any different elsewhere.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 4, 2015)

The street price is 999 here.  Nikon is listed at 999.  Face saved.

Anywayz. The point is the d7100 is a good price right now, and not that the d7200 is nessecarily overpriced.  It's selling for exactly the same release price and much cheaper than the 7d2.

using tapatalk.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 5, 2015)

cgw said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Something's gotta give in what manner exactly?  The D7100 was the same price (Body Only) when it first came out, now it's ~$300 USD less.  Nikon still lists the D7000 at the same price as the D7100.
> ...


D7100 currently is 959$ at Blacks
D7200 is 1399$C at Henrys

The asking price of a new camera is always full price for the first 2-3 months, its for idiots like me who cant contain themselves and buy the camera at top price. Wait these few months and the price will drop by a couple hunderds of dollars, this happened with the D7000, D7100 and now D7200.
Its marketing.
I believe the D7100 when brand new was 1199$C thats when our might Canadian Dollar was much higher then now!
Now that we are around 80cents USD per one of our dollars the price here is pretty much same as 2 years ago. Its not Nikons prices but the Loonie tanking like there is no tomorrow against US Dollar.


----------



## cgw (Mar 5, 2015)

goodguy said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



It's different this time. Nikon.ca seems intent on robbing Canadians at C$1399 and I suspect dealers around the GTA will cut this to around C$1200 far faster than before. A C$400 price spread between the D7100 and D7200 simply won't last. Compare this to Fujifilm.ca's nominal parity pricing on the new X-T1 body: US$1199/C$1199, which actually makes it something of a bargain for US buyers.

Wonder how long D7100 prices will stay above C$900 once the D7200 surfaces?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 5, 2015)

I still dont quite understand why you're annoyed that the brand new D7200 is priced where it is and not where the current 2-yo model is. I doesn't make any sense to price a brand new improved camera at a discount.

Are you annoyed that the D7100 is still priced too high in your opinion or both?


----------



## LostLensCap (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm still using my D7000, this might be the upgrade for me.  The biggest improvement I see is the buffer and maybe an improved auto focus over my D7000.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank GOD ! so tired of hearing about it, not impressed. Now we will be hearing, wait for the D7300 for the next 3 years !!!!!!!!


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2015)

I like the new buffer
7200
Buffer Capacity (With 16GB Class 10 SD Card) • NEF (RAW), Lossless Compressed, 12-bit: 27 Shots • NEF (RAW)), Lossless Compressed 14-bit: 18 Shots • JPEG/Fine/Large: 100 shots 

7100
Buffer Capacity (With 16GB Class 10 SD Card) • NEF (RAW), Lossless Compressed, 12-bit: 7 Shots • NEF (RAW)), Lossless Compressed 14-bit: 6 Shots • JPEG/Fine/Large: 33 shots


----------

